# Hairless Rats



## Matt

If I breed a Normal Rat with a Hairless Rat will I get a Mock Hairless?
Or Just half and half? Has anyone here ever tried this?


----------



## Forensic

That depends. Some 'Hairless Rats' are double-rex, meaning they carry two copies of the Rex genes. These are the rats many people will call 'mock hairless' because some of them can grow and lose their fur in phases, while some lose it entirely. If they are bred to a rat carrying no 'rex' they will likely give standard rex rats (curly haired). True hairless is likely recessive and you'll probably end up with a litter of completely normal rats.

Hairless females also make bad mothers.

And there's really no reason to breed just to see the results... The temperment of the rat is what matter, not their looks.


----------



## trish

i got my two hairless from the pet store so i hope they are not preg-go they are young so i should be ok. i dont need a mother rat that wont take care of babies, i have 12 babies from another rat, but she is a great mom (10 days old).


----------



## Matt

Ok Thanks but What If The Hairless Was Bred And Another mom fed Them?
All of the Mothers we have Take care of Any Baby.
one time I seen a mother that had about 3 pinkies, 2 babies with eyes just opening, And some pre-weened babies. 

So they Might like Hairless also.

EDIT: I just thought of this also.

What if i got a male Hairless (I want males) and Bred With a normal female. Then the feeding problem should be out of the way.

and if no babies are hairless they will still have some hairless gene in them. so if i grow them out and breed them there might be a bigger chance of hairless.


----------



## Poppyseed

Why just not breed? Breeding is bad for the rats if you don't know their genetics which most pet stores come from weird genetics. You may end up with a whole litter of dead babies and kill the mom. Or you could end up with a litter of unwanted babies. Or you could end up with a billion babies due not not having room to seperate them.

I know your household raises feeders but it doesn't sound like you approve. Why not just rescue a couple of those feeders and give them a good home where they don't have to breed to be loved and they don't have to go through that danger in life? That's what I would do if I were you.


----------



## Matt

I am building 2 more houses and I am taking the rats from our breeder Racks. And Seeing as We are Experienced Breeders and I Want A Few Hairless, Well, I want some Hairless.


----------



## Forensic

Breeding that many babies just to get a particular trait you want without documentation, good pedigreed lines, and homes for the babies sounds very inappropriate to me.

And I know (oh, well the ones I don't want can just go feed the snake!)....


----------



## Matt

Actually, if I decide to Breed a Hairless, I can Easily find Hairless Rat homes. 
i have Rat loving Friends that dont want one from petsmart or any other petstore but would gladly take them from me.


----------



## Forensic

MMhmm. I think you'll find this forum in general disapproves of backyard breeding, as it only serves to increase the general overpopulation of rats as well as bringing out various bad traits that responsible breeders are trying to breed out. Not to mention it costs more than you think it will, especially if something goes wrong. Not to mention all those 'homes' often dry up when you've got twenty agouti babies or forty black standard furred babies...


----------

